# Looking for a Male Rat in South Florida area.



## ldsjratties (Feb 17, 2015)

I've been eyeing these two boys from Petsmart for months now, hoping to buy them both when I got enough money to get a DCN (cause I have 4 girls). This weekend, I finally got the cage (yay!) but one of the boys was sold  I didn't want to leave my little bubba in Petsmart for another minute so I decided to take him anyways, but now I have a lonely boy in the bottom level of my CN. I'm giving him as much attention as I possibly can without stressing him out (he's still getting to know me) but I won't be able to provide as much attention as another rat will. He's very shy and sweet and I can tell he's not dominant at all.

If you know of anyone or any place that has a male rat, please let me know! I would love to house another ratty, maybe even two if I had to. The CN has more than enough space!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol. Had this been asked back in December I would have given you my Crostini. Crostini was a 10 day old baby I saved back in November because the person who was coming in to the pet store after me wanted all of the baby fuzzy rats as feeders they had so I made the split decision to take him home and raise him. I have since grown really attached to him, neutered him, and he has become part of the group. 

I don't know of any babies who need homes the moment, unfortunately, but I can ask around. I live in Southwest Florida. =P

I also know of a vet in Sarasota who neuters and spays rats for a pretty reasonable price.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Keep your eye on Craigslist. Also, please join the Florida Rat Community on facebook and let them know what you're looking for. https://www.facebook.com/groups/68750268905/


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Also, check out this cutie: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?255473-Male-Rex-needs-a-home-in-FL
In Kissimmee but she's willing to meet halfway.


----------



## ldsjratties (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you both so much! I'll keep an eye out on Craigslist and that FB page  
I was eyeing that rattie from Kissimmee but thats four hours away :-( I don't have my own car and I don't know of anyone who drive me.


----------



## Justrunningthru (Apr 14, 2014)

What part of South Florida are you in? Are you looking to adopt specifically? Pet store ok? I'm from S. Florida too but my girls came from a breeder in Central Florida. However my local PetCo usually carries 2 males at a time and they actually take care of their animals pretty decently.


----------

